# Shingen RDA by Tendou



## DoubleD (24/1/16)

Looks like a great atty, thought its worth he share 


Four-piece, two post atomizer

22mm diameter

20mm tall to drip tip base

Top airflow RDA with adjustable AFC

Gold-plated adjustable 510 connection

Innovative center posts allow virtually all gauges of wire
https://originvape.com/product/shingen-rda-by-tendou/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kev mac (24/1/16)

DoubleD said:


> Looks like a great atty, thought its worth he share
> 
> 
> Four-piece, two post atomizer
> ...


This dripping junkie likes it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (24/1/16)

I'm just a little worried about the airflow. Looks a little tight, but I like the design. Very nice.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Chukin'Vape (25/1/16)

zadiac said:


> I'm just a little worried about the airflow. Looks a little tight, but I like the design. Very nice.


Agreed, the airflow looks a bit tight - but the unit looks the titties. Also the airflow doesn't hit the coil, normally that helps regulate the heat - and also pushes the vapor from the bottom upwards. These are important things on a RDA? I'm looking at getting my first RDA - I have a F$%& ton on RTA's, but I keep on going back and looking at the Velocity.


----------



## zadiac (25/1/16)

If this is too expensive for you, then try the Double Vision RDA. I have one and it's awesome. Enough airflow and dual post. Really great atty.
I would love to give this Shingen a go as well, but at $59 it's an expensive tester.


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/16)




----------

